# Internal Error In Direct 3d Device



## barry winters (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello I hope someone can help me. I have a gateway laptop which I have never used for games, until now I down loaded steam and want to play halflife 2. The game loads its just about to start then it crashes and window pops up displaying 

INTERNAL DRIVER ERRROR IN DIRECT 3D DEVICE 9:: PRESENT 0

My computer is has a amd athlon 64 4000+processor and 1 gig of memory, and the graphics card is an ATI MOBILITY X600 GRAPHICS CARD. I have tried to update the driver but it wont let me, it tells me to go to gateway for updates they have none, please help:4-dontkno

Thank you 
Barry


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello & welcome to TSF 


what you need to do is follow this link 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&DisplayLang=en

do the update / it will be about 25 to 26 mb big / will take about 20 min to compleatly install 

also you need to give us more info about you laptop 

model number 

service tag number 

all this should be on you case so we can get you the links or follow this link and enter the info your self 

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/dlcenter.asp

then get back to us 

Mike


----------

